# And a happy 47th to mine...



## Capt Lightning (Sep 14, 2020)

47 years and counting - still haven't caught up on Ken N Tx.      Normally we would take a holiday at this time, but not this year thanks to Covid-19.   The most exciting thing this anniversary will be some gardening!


----------



## Wren (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

Enjoy the gardening


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> 47 years and counting - still haven't caught up on Ken N Tx.      Normally we would take a holiday at this time, but not this year thanks to Covid-19.   The most exciting thing this anniversary will be some gardening!


----------



## Pam (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

Happy 47th anniversary. That’s sure a long time


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2020)

Happy Anniversary....


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Lizzie00 (Sep 14, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> 47 years and counting - still haven't caught up on Ken N Tx.      Normally we would take a holiday at this time, but not this year thanks to Covid-19.   The most exciting thing this anniversary will be some gardening!


Congratulations.....& best wishes for many more!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 14, 2020)

ENJOY your DAY TOGETHER.....and HOPE for the both of you......MANY MORE GREAT YEARS.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations and happy celebrations!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Happy Anniversary, Capt Lightning!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 14, 2020)

A big thank you for all your lovely messages.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)

*Cheers!   *


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## twinkles (Sep 14, 2020)

happy anniversary mr and mrs capt.lightening


----------

